# Young Girl Kills....Then Teams Up With Three Strangers To Kill Again.



## Meanderer (Oct 7, 2014)

View attachment 10306
View attachment 10307


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Oct 9, 2014)

Poor journalism. Not ONE word about Toto !  That's the media for you.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 9, 2014)

LOL to both of you.  So funny.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2014)




----------

